# is the Pro Raptor a good choice to buy???



## Hawkeyejr (Apr 2, 2012)

Im looking to buy a kimber 45 but i dont know which on I should get . My father has a pro carry 2 and he like it a lot, but i want a different modle than his any sugguesting????


----------



## Sgt Riggs (Sep 16, 2010)

I love my Raptor Pro!!


----------



## budrock56 (Feb 2, 2012)

Got a new Pro Raptor II earlier this year. Love it. Great shooting gun. I got the blued one.


----------



## bj99 (Apr 1, 2013)

*Pro Carry CDP*



Hawkeyejr said:


> Im looking to buy a kimber 45 but i dont know which on I should get . My father has a pro carry 2 and he like it a lot, but i want a different modle than his any sugguesting????


I love my Pro Carry CDP. Very little kick, compared with the Ultra carry, but smaller and more concealable than the 5" Custom. I use an OWB El Paso Leatherworks Sky Six, and it is real comfortable. Each person has individual taste, and you need to try a few out. Good luck!


----------



## shaolin (Dec 31, 2012)

I love my Kimber CDP 2


----------



## Scrappy (Sep 7, 2013)

I chose the Pro Carry II w/night sights. My second choice was the Tactical Pro II but I didnt want the ambi safety. Any Kimber is a good choice


----------

